# Public transport to Gib



## anthonytony (May 18, 2014)

Hi
I may move to La Duquesa and work in Gib. 
Is there public transport to do this?

Cheers


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Found this from googling:

Home Page - Gibraltar Bus Company Official Site


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How are the queues these days?
I read last week that the GC was stepping up border checks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> How are the queues these days?
> I read last week that the GC was stepping up border checks.


live webcam  

http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> How are the queues these days?
> I read last week that the GC was stepping up border checks.


& the 6 month deadline imposed by the EU to address the 3 main problems passed on May 15th.

EC's Spain - Gibraltar Traffic Deadline Expires | Tumbit News Story


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Found this from googling:
> 
> Home Page - Gibraltar Bus Company Official Site


None of those routes serve La Duquesa they are all internal in Gib.

By far the most common method of getting to the border from points in Spain is car sharing. Network in Duquesa bars and at your place of work.

And look what I've just found on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/DuquesaToGibraltarCarShare



> About
> 
> The Duquesa to Gibraltar Car Share group has been created to assist people who dont drive/have a car or just generally need a lift or car share.
> 
> This is an ideal opportunity for people who work shifts and cant get back and forth via buses/lift etc.


Public transport links aren't good along the whole of the southern CDS and for some reason  the Spanish don't seem particularly inclined to facilitate travel to Gibraltar.

Here is a timetable - look at the La Linea - Estepona section, the bus will stop at Sabinillas. The La linea bus station is very close to the border.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting to and from work from your home would add at least two hours to the length of your working day, possibly double that depending on border controls.

I wouldn't consider that even if I was offered a six- figure salary. I once had a job where I had to drive the North Circular to work in Chingford. I worked out that travel time added over twelve hours a week to work time.

Most of my subsequent working life was in jobs where I could reach my workplace on foot or by bike.

But it depends on your priorities.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But, thinking about my last post, I guess times aredifferent now, jobs are harder to come by and there is less choice in employment opportunities nowadays.


----------



## anthonytony (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback, still want to go though.


----------

